# How many of you buy your tools at Garret Wade?



## Planeman40

I constantly shake my head at how certain businesses stay in business. Garret Wade, who has been around a long time, has always been WAAAY overpriced. Today I received an e-mail from them that touted a lighted headband magnifier at a "reduced" price of $41.56 (http://www.garrettwade.com/product.asp?pn=19R05.01&sid=EC111030&eid=EC111031&lm=wade&utm_source=pw-thrust-email&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=pw-thrust-email-1&et_mid=587622&rid=233688203). The magnifier looked like the one I saw at Harbor Freight so I went out to HF and looked (http://www.harborfreight.com/magnifier-head-strap-with-lights-38896.html) and it is the EXACT SAME ONE and is priced at $4.99. And I feel sure it is Chinese made.

That is 1,200% higher!!!

You are fools if you buy from Garrett Wade folks.

Planeman


----------



## bunkie

Who buys cheap imported stuff from G-W? Ads you said, HF is the place for this. But, last time I checked, HF was pretty low on high-end hand tools. Horses, as they say, for courses,

Of course, I much preferred when G-W still had their retail store in NYC (where I live).


----------



## AandCstyle

I used to get their catalog, but never bought anything from them. Perhaps their customer is those with more money than time???


----------



## Loren

I bought from them before the internet.

Garrett Wade used to sell some cool European stuff
they don't carry anymore, in part because the exchange
rates became prohibitive.


----------



## davidmicraig

I would be hesitant to label these as exactly the same without physically checking them out. Construction may be the same, but with different quality in the material and workmanship. I pick some items up at higher priced retailers and some items at HF. I try to refrain from calling those that shop at either a fool.

David


----------



## teejk

in any consumer product business there is something called "snob appeal"...years ago porsche introduced a low priced car…they found out that it was killing their primary high-end business (if the commoners can own one they didn't want it).


----------



## Loren

Oh GW has some really cool stuff and it's not all expensive.

I haven't bought from them in awhile, but I've reached the
point where I don't buy tools that much anymore.

I will say that the emergence of ebay has made bargains
on used hand tools way more accessible. When I started
out in woodworking, good used wood tools were hard to
find in California… still are but now you can find them 
online so it doesn't matter much.

GW were the first I know of to sell Lie Nielsen planes, 
but they also imported the Record planes and UK made
Stanley Bailey planes in the 80s and 90s because they 
were better made than other new bench planes you 
could buy at the time. Garrett Wade led the Renaissance
of hand tool woodworking in North America.


----------



## TheDane

I get Garrett-Wade's catalogs and emails … why, I don't know. I have never bought anything from them.

-Gerry


----------



## americanwoodworker

teejk is dead on. It's the snob appeal. But a person must educate themselves on quality vs. quantity. Just because it has a name does not necessarily signify good quality. You will never get ahead if you keep buying stuff that breaks or is inaccurate. Thats why I love the internet. People can point you in the direction of gems vs. junk from any brand.

My youngest daughter came home from school one day and asked us if we could buy her some girl brand shirt because her so called friends would not allow her in their club without one. I tried to explain to her that I could buy her three shirts that look identical vs. the cost of one. But she wanted to be in "the club". People want to show off. They like acceptance whether it be real or not.

Now some irony. Those spoiled kids who are given clothes that "snobs" buy, will realize when they grow up they may not afford them. Then they will be demonizing those same children who grew up and learned the value of money, and can now afford those "snob" products. They will say "it's not fair!"


----------



## HorizontalMike

I once submitted a Stanley brand shoulder plane review to Garrett Wade. It was an honest but less than glowing review of Stanley QC. GW refused to post it online and then insisted upon a GW receipt. If this product had been one of their own manufacture they might have had a point, but when they are just the reseller of the product I object.

Consequently, I personally refuse to do any business with Garrett Wade, going forward.


----------



## bunkie

My wife bought me my Lie Nielsen bronze smoothing plane from the GW store in NYC. It may be a "snob appeal" piece, but it's perhaps the nicest gift I have ever received and I cherish it.

Every lesser plane I've bought since then has been a huge disappointment. It's not the same as, say, an Abercrombie and Fitch polo shirt for $100 compared to a Lands End one from Sears for $29.

I would never buy a Porsche. Their business model is to sell the latest model to their "loyal" customers and abandon owners of older editions. Ask any owner of the first water-cooled 911s who experienced the main bearing seal problem and who were told to suck it up and pay for the $15K overhaul to correct the problem.

"Expensive" may not always equal "best", but some expensive items are worth every penny.


----------



## BubbaIBA

Back in the day GW was about the only game in town. This Texas farm boy bought many tools from them, not for snob appeal but because they carried tools that were not available from other sources. While I have a soft spot for the memory of what was, the current GW has fallen into irrelevance. Shame, because they helped make the hand tool world we live in now possible.


----------



## oldnovice

I get their catalogues too even though I have never bought anything from them because they are too expensive!

But the same goes for these that I get catalogues *without* any purchases:

Bridge City tools, also expensive good looking stuff
McFeelys, buy my Fastap screws locally and McFeelys doesn't sell those anyway
Restoration Hardware, slowly turning into an expensive furniture store sans any hardware
Penn State tools, good stuff decent prices but I am not into pen making
Klockit, never built a clock, kit or otherwise
others, too many to itemize


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

As I remember, Tom Lie-Nielsen used to work at GW… He originally sold his planes at GW, then left to build them full-time. it was before my time, but I've been told GW was once a reall woodworker's supply house. It does seem to be going more "Sharper Image" meets "Restoration Hardware" meets "Skymall" with each new catalog.

Personally, I've never purchased anything from GW, as they've never had anything I wanted. Woodworking-wise, they seem to have lost their way and gotten pushed aside by lots of other vendors.


----------



## craigw

As an owner of Garrett Wade it's alarming to see HF has such a price difference on a similar looking tool. I'm ordering one from them now to compare. Their price is way below what we pay so I imagine it must be for a different quality tool. But I'll test them both and see.
Best
Craig Winer
Vice President
Garrett Wade
email:[email protected]


----------



## HorizontalMike

craigw,
Your rejection of a review of a Major Supplier tool was quite odd, just because YOU did not sell the Major Brand "sample". Is that truly policy?


----------



## MonteCristo

Garrett who ? ie. don't think they're a big factor nowadays. Certainly not in Canada anyhow.


----------



## dkirtley

I find it odd though that people slam Garrett Wade for having a few items that may be priced out of scale with the competitors but don't bat an eye at other companies that sell things at severely *premium pricing*. Especially with our dwindling list of vendors to buy from. A lot of vendors that I used to buy from have been gone many years with none to replace them. Pretty soon all we will have are the big box stores and HF.

I have bought from GW in the past. Some of their stuff is overpriced. Most things are competitive. Some are cheaper than any other place I have seen. There is a mix. How about the things that are really cheap? The $125 plow plane? The $9 hand drill? They also offer a money back guarantee on everything and they eat the return shipping if you are not satisfied. How many vendors offer that?

I do miss some of the stuff that they used to carry like the Leon Robbins planes but not much they can do about it since he passed away in 2007.


----------



## BentheViking

naive maybe, but I'd never heard of this company…that was until I got an email today from PWW saying they are doing a 15% off sale right now.


----------



## mcase

Never use Garret Wade:

I ordered an item from Garret Wade ONCE. They charged me and the item never showed up. They never bothered to tell me the item was not due to arrive for months before they charged me. Even after they grabbed my money they didn't bother to tell me. Companies that don't notify the customer about back orders and charge them anyway are companies I NEVER do repeat business with. Bass Pro Shops is on my NEVER list for the same reason.


----------



## Arminius

MonteCristo,

GW is a bit of a trainwreck for an order to Canada. When I lived in the US in the '90's, I quite liked them, but between shipping and brokerage, they are really a US only option. They are not really a competitive option elsewhere. I ordered once, raised it with them, learned the lesson, and moved on. To be honest, must have been about 10 years ago.


----------



## GWTech

Hi Horizontal Mike,

Garrett Wade is somewhat more than a "reseller" of brands. We guarantee every item we sell, for one thing, and we work hard to ensure that customer reviews are helpful to customers making purchasing decisions.

Though we have very few rules & restrictions on posting customer reviews, I can confirm that it is indeed our policy to not post a customer review if the item being reviewed was not purchased from Garrett Wade. We hear from a lot of armchair reviewers who are simply commenting on an image, and it can sometimes be hard to differentiate such a conjecture as that from a knowledgeable review from someone like you who has actually used the tool. In order to protect the integrity of the reviews, we have to draw the line somewhere, and this policy has over time worked well. However, in this case your review ended up rejected and we regretfully lost out on hearing what you had to say. I'm sorry for that.

Kind regards, Petra


----------



## GWTech

Hi Loren & CessnaPilotBarry,

Have you visited us lately? We are still selling many of the tools you may remember, many from the same "European" toolmakers you reference. Check us out!

http://www.garrettwade.com/woodworking-tools/c/12395/









Best regards, Petra


----------



## GWTech

Hi mcase,

Garrett Wade does not charge for back-ordered items. A customer account is not charged until an item ships. What you describe is not Garrett Wade policy and should not have happened. You could be due a refund. Please contact our Customer Service manager at [email protected]

Best regards, Petra


----------



## waho6o9

Sounds like Garret Wade is stepping up to the plate.

Give em a chance, thanks Petra.


----------



## HorizontalMike

GWTech: "...I can confirm that it is indeed our policy to not post a customer review if the item being reviewed was not purchased from Garrett Wade…."

And I can confirm that I have not and will not be purchasing from Garrett Wade. We all make choices… You made yours, and I have made mine.

FWIW, over censorship of nothing more than "product reviews" waves a VERY LARGE red flag. To take that leap, that all customers and potential customers have nothing more than rudimentary decision-making skills and that they are incapable filtering their own interpretation of a product review, be it negative, bad, bogus, arm-chair inspired, etc. just reeks with condescension. It does not take a PhD to see how petty your review policy is, though I do have a PhD among several other accomplishments (just in case you feel that I should "prove" my qualifications to make the above statements here, as well).


----------



## crank49

I bought a Brace and adapter chuck from Garrett Wade about a year ago and was very dissapointed with it. It was not the quality I expected.
I replied negatively to an "order satisfaction questionair" and their customer service folks instantly responded that I was welcome to return it and they were sorry I was not satisfied.
Since I didn't see any other sources for new braces that looked any better, I just kept it.

I will have to say that I think they are, from my experience any way, a good company to do business with and I may give them another try. They remind me of what Brookstone used to be about 30 or 40 years ago.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Petra,

Thank you for taking the time to chime in on this thread to give us your perspective.


----------



## GWTech

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Cheers!

Petra


----------



## HorizontalMike

LOL!


----------



## dakremer

I think it makes perfectly good sense to not post a review of a tool that was not purchased from them. Just my two cents.


----------



## PaulMiller

I've bought a few tools from GW, although not for some time. I was always pleased with the item, price and service. Getting the GW catalog was always exciting. Tool porn for sure. They had the best photography of anyone out there. Their prices might have been a little higher than some places, but that catalog made it worth it. You could see what you were buying and knew you were buying from a class act. Thanks GW!

Paul


----------



## CharlesNeil

Just my .02 , I had not seen this post, I just ordered some chisels from them. Subsequently referred a couple of other folks to get the same for a specific project we are doing as a class. I have never had an issue and have always been pleased. .


----------



## bdjohns1

@dakremer: Yes and no. If the complaint is purely about the tool itself as opposed to anything related to sales/customer service, then Garrett Wade would be smart to not only welcome feedback on the tool, but to aggregate that feedback when they (hopefully periodically) sit down with their suppliers, like Stanley. They've got a lot more leverage as someone who funnels a lot more money into Stanley's pocket. For better or worse, Stanley is more likely to listen to a complaint from GW or from a woodwoorking "celebrity" type than Joe Woodworker.

One example - in my old job, I used to travel a lot, and made 1K on United (their top-tier elite status). Not quite as nice as George Clooney's perks in "Up In the Air", but they had a dedicated phone number for 1Ks which went to a US call center staffed with people empowered to fix problems when they occurred (and sometimes even before they occurred!). Spending $35-50K/yr of my employers money on airfare gave me much more leverage than the once-a-year leisure traveler.


----------



## Tennessee

I agree with Horizontal Mike. I can go to Amazon and post a review on a product, good or bad, whether I bought it there or not, and they will post it. Now, I've only put about 25-30 reviews on Amazon, but I've never been denied, even when I reviewed a halogen countertop cooking oven that they had for $95 that was showing up in Aldi's stores for $40, and I said so. They cherrily posted it, and I got four or five thank you's from other customers who obviously saved about $60 bucks each.
So why would any online retailer stop reviews? Just take a good look at Music123.com, or MusiciansFriend.com, and you will understand. 300+ reviews on some instruments, all 4-5 stars? Give me a break. Lots of different ways to look on how a retailer evaluates a review, and to be honest, the only one that really, really in my book allows true feelings and comments from all comers is Amazon.


----------



## tnwood

I have purchased a few things from them over the years but for the most part they seem to have gone to the far side with their products and prices. Years ago, when I lived in NJ, I finally located their store in NYC. As I remember it, it was a small second or third floor walk up with some displays but for the most part you had to ask for something specific if you wanted to purchase it. For the urbanites of NYC it is probably one of the only, if not the only, woodworkers tool store that you can physically get to easily. So they have a place in the commercial world and you don't have to buy from them. We all have choices in where and what to buy. By the way, our "friends" at Taunton Press, publishers of FWW refuse to post bad reviews of their products also. So I don't buy from them any more. Choices are ours.


----------



## HorizontalMike

My ENTIRE point about this, is that WHEN a retailer, regarding "product reviews" either limits, censors, restricts, or what ever you want to call it, *then NONE of that retailer's statements or reviews about ANY of their product line can be trusted… NONE of them/it.*

Paul's example of Amazon posting all reviews, is an excellent example. Sure, some of us are intellectually slower than others, however an average WW'r is usually smart enough to filter out bogus product reviews and does NOT need some "overseer", who just happens to be in the game for a profit, doing the filtering for them. Too much of a conflict of interest for me.

And thanks @tnwood for the note on FWW as well. I agree wholeheartedly, "the choice is ours."


----------



## HorizontalMike

Charles, and others, I do want to be clear that I am not, nor have I, inferred in any way that GW service is in any way less than on par with other online retailers. GW service may indeed be excellent as many have said. I do not have any experience with their service so I cannot say, nor will I. My disagreement with GW, and my choice to do business elsewhere, is in a different area.


----------



## BinghamtonEd

I don't think that censoring reviews is right, but I don't think that requiring the reviewers to have actually purchased that item from them is too far-fetched, either. The way I see it, you have a few extremes :

- Require reviewers to have purchased the item from your store. This is not the same as censoring out poor reviews. This just keeps the pool of reviewers limited to those who you know bought that item from you. The downfall is that you will probably have a lower number of reviews. 99 people could be happy with the product, but if only the 1 unhappy person posts a review, that item now has only bad reviews. I don't see this practice as censorship.
- Don't filter anything. This allows people who purchased the item somewhere else to provide feedback, which gets you a greater amount of pertinent reviews. Additionally, however, you also open the door to merchants and producers submitting glowing reviews in an attempt to boost sales. Or someone who has a bad experience with a product/store just trying to be a pain.
- Censoring out bad reviews just because they're bad reviews, in an effort to boost your won sales. Unethical, any way you look at it.

If GW denied your review only on the basis that you did not purchase the item there, and this is their standard policy, than I don't think saying that "then NONE of that retailer's statements or reviews about ANY of their product line can be trusted… NONE of them/it." is fair. They're just trying to keep the reviews limited to people the KNOW own that item.

However, if GW decided to deny your review under the pretense of the item not being purchased from them because the review was bad, that is not right. I wonder if you posted a glowing review of the item, would they have allowed it, or would they have still contacted you asking for proof of purchase?


----------



## HorizontalMike

_"...if GW decided to deny your review under the pretense of the item not being purchased from them because the review was bad, that is not right. I wonder if you posted a glowing review of the item, would they have allowed it, or would they have still contacted you asking for proof of purchase?..."

And there lies the can of worms… Once you open that can via particular restrictions, policies, censorship, etc. then you will NEVER know, as a customer, what you can trust and what NOT to trust. Even with a "glowing" type of review…


----------



## BinghamtonEd

Agreed 100%. And, I think, additionally, when we look at a site that does not have any restrictions, we will never know which of those reviews we can trust, either.


----------



## b2rtch

Mike, I do no want to fight with you but anyone has the right to what ever he wants to do on his own website, in return you have the right to not buy from them.
I bought a few tools from GW and I was satisfied with them.


----------



## BinghamtonEd

I've actually never bought from GW, so I'm not speaking specifically to their practices, customer support, etc. Will I ever buy from them? If I have a reason to, which is usually either a.) they have the best price on an item I want or b.) I have a gift card.


----------



## HorizontalMike

Ed,
Agreed. At least with unrestricted reviews, it is "we" the customers who are doing the filtering of reviews. And after all, it is "our" dollars that are being spent. That being said, we can all appreciate the fact that LJs allows unrestricted reviews. LJ reviews are a good source, and yes, we still have to do our own filtering Plus, we may often know the person who did/does the review.

Bert,
The Stanley review in question, is nearly identical to that same review I did on LJs. Had WC had a review process, that review would have landed there. As you read the review, you will see that I stated that I would keep the tool and "make" it work. The review in essence, was about initial product QC, and had nothing to do with any company other than Stanley. At the time, I could find no other online source in which I could actually review the Stanley product, and hope that "Stanley" would hear of the issue.


----------



## PurpLev

Mike, I think you sort of missed the point GW was trying to make:

they warranty the products THEY SELL. so if that STANLEY plane was indeed bought through them, they need to know about it as they can then take it to Stanley and request for a better CQ if Stanley wishes to sell through them - while at the same time give you the customer the service you deserve from them to make things better. it was not about censorship, it was about giving PROPER service to their customer/s and suppliers.

certain suppliers sell similar products at different CQ levels to different distributors. so the fact that this was made by Stanley, doesn't mean all that you think it does.

seems like you got hung on the censorship idea and locked it in.

Peace


----------



## HorizontalMike

@PurpLev,
I understand your point about "service guarantee", however customer service was not MY point. If a customer wants to have a higher rate of needing customer service because of products having a lower rate of "initial quality", then sure GW probably/does do a good job AFTER the sale. I personally would prefer to have a higher initial quality of product, than be forced into playing shipping tag with the reseller. Even if the reseller pays for said shipping, the customer is in limbo waiting on a resolution.

Better initial quality control by Stanley, would eliminate the need for resellers like GW, or WC, and others from having to jump though hoops because of recurring QC issues.


----------



## GWTech

Hi Binghampton Ed,

As it happens, one of my jobs at GW is the Rate & Review. If there's a question about posting a product review, I usually make that decision. What rules we have I made up to help manage things:

1. We post bad reviews as well as good ones. Here's the worst of them:

http://www.garrettwade.com/one-star/c/13644/
http://www.garrettwade.com/2star/c/13645/
http://www.garrettwade.com/3-star/c/13646/

2. We try to confirm that the review is about the tool we sell. The only reliable way we have to do this is to look up the customer's order.

That's basically it. We are not trying to compete with the Amazon model. How could we? There's only 10 of us here in the office. But if it's a matter of trust - someone to fix things when something goes wrong, or maybe you want to discuss a tool with someone who's actually used it, or even if you want to talk to the company founder - if it's a matter of real human contact and trust, I'm sorry, not to brag but, I think we would take Amazon to the mat any day of the week.

Cheers! Petra


----------



## davidmicraig

I will have to say, regardless of commentary for or against GW, I have to commend you folks for caring enough to defend your policies and products directly.


----------



## BinghamtonEd

Yeah, and if nothing else, it got me to browse their site for the first time  Not that I have any money, though :/


----------



## 33706

I must admit, I get *GW* confused with *Constantine's* of NYC. However, my interest in Garret-Wade is piqued by this discussion. I'll browse your online catalog, I'm ready for some upscale bench tools, rather than shop the power-tool mega-stores of my innocent younger days. Oh, and by nature I am a comparison shopper, I like knowing the prices I pay is in the ballpark.


----------



## HorizontalMike

One last comment and I will leave it at that. Garrett-Wade DID drop the #92 Stanley Shoulder Plane from their online store. GW is now offering an Indian knockoff of the Stanley #92.

GW: "...The Shoulder Plane (a close copy of the old Stanley #92…"

I do NOT know whether this is a licensed copy or not. It does not appear to be, nor claimed as such.
BTW, Stanley STILL SELLS the #92 Plane on the Stanley website...


----------



## oldnovice

*Constantine's* is a name I haven't seen for quite some time! Just went to their web site and see they are celebrating 200 years in business. They must be doing something right!

When I lived in Illinois I used to get their catalogs all the time and made *quite* a few purchases from them … by mail, before internet buying … boy does that date me!


----------



## BinghamtonEd

You could buy stuff before the internet was around?


----------



## Planeman40

Yeah BinghamtonEd, but delivery was slow due to stagecoach delivery.

Now that we have beat this subject to death, I'll say this. My beef is not with Garrett Wade's products or its service. It is not really with Garrett Wade. It is really with the idea the buying the most expensive tool gets the job done better. After 60 years of building things I am convinced skill and knowledge mean a lot more than the tool that is used. Yes, a good, solid and SHARP tool is needed, but buying a Ferrari doesn't get you around town any faster than a good pickup truck. And the truck is probably more comfortable and is certainly more practical. Like the Ferrari, an ultra-expensive tool is simply an extension of one's ego and the one-upsmanship of owning it. But it is your money and you can spend it as you like.

My two cents and I'm signing off.

Planeman


----------



## oldnovice

Yes you could *Ed* but it was slow as you hand to fill an order form, add up the total order adding shipping, add in a check or money order, put it in an envelope, put a stamp on it, and mail it. Typically and order would take about two week flow time, more if it was your first order and you paid by check.
Howefer, if you wanted to speed it up you could use your telephone (land line not cell).

I hope you take this tounge in cheek!


----------



## KnifeGuy

Be careful when you buy from Garrett Wade. Wood colors are not as pictured and then they blame you for not understanding wood tones. Very weird dealing with a company that thinks customer service is done by letting you buy from them. Also the customer reviews are not all posted. They weed out negative comments about their product. They do have some 1-2 stars posted but they are minor issues. Great products but you can buy the same stuff from other vendors with comparable prices and non insulting customer service.


----------



## DanYo

Well. We shall see. I just placed an order for a Gerstner International machinist chest. I am anxious to get it. I have a place in my living room that has been a cluttered tool spot. I hope to sit a Gerstner chest there and get organized.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Yeah BinghamtonEd, but delivery was slow due to stagecoach delivery.
> 
> Now that we have beat this subject to death, I ll say this. My beef is not with Garrett Wade s products or its service. It is not really with Garrett Wade. It is really with the idea the buying the most expensive tool gets the job done better. After 60 years of building things I am convinced skill and knowledge mean a lot more than the tool that is used. Yes, a good, solid and SHARP tool is needed, but buying a Ferrari doesn t get you around town any faster than a good pickup truck. And the truck is probably more comfortable and is certainly more practical. Like the Ferrari, an ultra-expensive tool is simply an extension of one s ego and the one-upsmanship of owning it. But it is your money and you can spend it as you like.
> 
> My two cents and I m signing off.
> 
> Planeman
> 
> - Planeman40


Awwww thank you so much for letting me spend my money the way I like.


----------



## AMZ

Bought years (actually 3 to 4 decades) ago from Garret Wade. Was satisfied then, but do not really need much anymore!

Back then, you usually mailed your order in, wait for two weeks for the check to clear, anf thn goods would be shipped (most vendors!).


----------



## PaulHWood

Didn't GW give us Lie Nielsen? probably give them a pass.


----------



## pottz

> Yeah BinghamtonEd, but delivery was slow due to stagecoach delivery.
> 
> Now that we have beat this subject to death, I ll say this. My beef is not with Garrett Wade s products or its service. It is not really with Garrett Wade. It is really with the idea the buying the most expensive tool gets the job done better. After 60 years of building things I am convinced skill and knowledge mean a lot more than the tool that is used. Yes, a good, solid and SHARP tool is needed, but buying a Ferrari doesn t get you around town any faster than a good pickup truck. And the truck is probably more comfortable and is certainly more practical. Like the Ferrari, an ultra-expensive tool is simply an extension of one s ego and the one-upsmanship of owning it. But it is your money and you can spend it as you like.
> 
> My two cents and I m signing off.
> 
> Planeman
> 
> - Planeman40
> 
> Awwww thank you so much for letting me spend my money the way I like.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


+1 if you feel there over priced go some where else dont rant about it,and dont tell me im stupid for buying high end tools just because you feel there not worth it.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…about the same level as Fingerhut…..


----------



## pottz

> Hmmm…about the same level as Fingerhut…..
> 
> - bandit571


they still in business? one thing about them was you could buy a 25 dollars can opener and make payments.


----------



## BubbaIBA

Back in the day, Garrett Wade was about the only game in town. I can remember looking forward to their new catalog and then spending hours looking, wishing and spending my meager tool budget with GW.

I still have most of the tools I bought from their catalogs, many are still in use. I just did a Unicorn profile on a set of Frued bench chisels which were one of the first things I bought from GW back when I first started working wood. Needless to say, while I do not buy from GW today there is still a warm place in my heart for the company.

ken


----------

